# crock pot cookery!



## Delaney (Jan 5, 2006)

I love my crock pot almost as much as my pressure cooker. Here are a few recent dishes I've made with it:

Sweet & Sour Meatballs (or Keilbasa)

1 jar chili sauce
1 small jar grape jelly
frozen meatballs or a link of keilbasa

toss into the pot, stir, and heat on high for about 4 hours. AM thought it was a little too grape-y....I really liked it. I made it again with less grape jelly, and found it lacking the sweet to go with the savory. I decided a jar of apple jelly would probably be a good substitute--its a blander sweet so the jelly flavor won't overwhelm. Eat alone with toothpicks as an appetizer, or on rice as a main dish.

quick & easy pot roast

1 envelope beefy onion soup mix (Lipton makes it)
1 can cream of mushroom soup
flour, salt, pepper
2-4 lb. roast
butter

coat the roast with flour, salt & pepper and brown all sides in a medium-hi skillet. Mix together the soup mix, mushroom soup, and half a soup can of water. put the roast in the crockpot, cover with the soup mixture, and cook on low for 8-10 hours. I like this with mashed taters, but you can probably toss in some carrots and cut up potatoes for a more traditional pot roast.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 5, 2006)

Off topic (as always), but the first time I saw this I read it as "crack pot cookery" and thought "what a wild title!"


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 6, 2006)

Creamy Potatoes and Sausage

2 lbs large link smoked sausage, cut into 3" or 4" pieces
1 1/2 lbs small red potatoes, quartered

Mix the following:
1 (8 oz) tub cream cheese (with chives and onions)
1 (1 oz or less) envelope Ranch dressing mix
1 ( 10 oz. ) can cream of potato soup

Place ingredients in crock in order
1. Sausage
2. Potatoes
3. Soup mixture on top

Cook 6 hours on Low. (Doesn't work right on High)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 6, 2006)

Cocacola Pork Chops and Baked Beans

2 (28 oz) cans baked beans, undrained
8 bone-in pork chops or 4 thick cut boneless cut in half crosswise

1/2 cup brownsugar
1 cup CocaCola
1 cup bottled BBQ sauce

Mix Coke and BBQ together.

1. Place beans in crock.
2. Top with chops.
3. Sprinkle brown sugar.
4. Pour Coke mixture on top.

Cook 8 hours on Low, OR 4 hours on High.

( Serve with Coleslaw, and corn bread )


----------



## Delaney (Jan 6, 2006)

oh fuzzy........that first one sounds divine!! Can't wait to try it!

And Mr.clear....LOL....trust me, some days at my house, it *is* crack pot cookery!!


----------



## Jane (Jan 6, 2006)

A crock pot tip:

Line the crock pot with a baking bag, and you can remove the whole bag when done, and you don't have to scrub for hours getting the little bits off the sides.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 6, 2006)

Jane said:


> A crock pot tip:
> 
> Line the crock pot with a baking bag, and you can remove the whole bag when done, and you don't have to scrub for hours getting the little bits off the sides.



I'll have to try that  Thats the thing i hate about cooking with my crockpot.. that and the torturous yummy smells that waft my way ALL day and i have to wait for dinner lol

I just bought a crock pot vegetarian cooking book i havent tried it yet.. this thread makes me want to try it


----------



## Tina (Jan 6, 2006)

Delaney said:


> I love my crock pot almost as much as my pressure cooker. Here are a few recent dishes I've made with it:
> 
> Sweet & Sour Meatballs (or Keilbasa)
> 
> ...



Oh boy, BB is going to love you for this -- she was just saying in another thread that she needs to learn how to make those meatballs herself so she's not always monopolizing them at parties... They're great, aren't they? Also good using those Little Smokies bite-size sausages.


----------



## Delaney (Jan 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oh boy, BB is going to love you for this -- she was just saying in another thread that she needs to learn how to make those meatballs herself so she's not always monopolizing them at parties... They're great, aren't they? Also good using those Little Smokies bite-size sausages.



They sure are great. I could eat them all day long. And they are obscenely easy to make!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww, it must be sheer torture for you to have to wait til your crock pot meal is finished cooking...I can just see you now pacing back & forth to check on it 


Mr. Jigglesworth/adam


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 6, 2006)

They sound delicious, Delaney...but I'll also leave you with another one to try since we're talking meatballs here.

I made these at a nightclub I used to work at in Indy.

Sweet & spicy meatballs

1 big bag of meatballs
your favorite bbq sauce
hot sauce

Mix the bbq in a separate bowl adding as much hot sauce as you personally like, then pour over the meatballs and cook for 4 hours or until you can't stand the smells coming from your crock pot.

Can be eaten as an appetizer or on hoagie rolls as a sandwich, and if you really enjoy spciy foods, for the sandwich add some sliced hot pepper cheese.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey there Fuzzy, I've never talked to you before, so I'm not sure if you're male or female, but this recipe and the cocacola pork chop recipe sound pretty darn good,thanks for posting them.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey there Fuzzy, I've never talked to you before, so I'm not sure if you're male or female, but this recipe and the cocacola pork chop recipe sound pretty darn good,thanks for posting them.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 6, 2006)

when I was typing out the post to Megan, I at first typed cock pot instead of crock pot, that would have been a faux pas 

Good thing I caught it in time.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have one of those mini crock pots. I wonder if any of these will work if I cut back the amounts. I should try and Ill let you know.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 14, 2006)

It should work, just cut everything in the recipe by halfs or thirds and it should turn out fine, and let us know what you think by all means.

Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 14, 2006)

I use mine to make beans all the time. I also make stew and pot roast in it. Chili too. I really haven't branched out into much other crockpot cookery. I should. But never get around to it.

Tracy


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2006)

What I don't like about them is that most of the recipes I've found ujse things I just wouldn't cook with in life. Bags of hash browns or tator tots. Cans of condensed soup. I know it's convenience cooking, but I don't like to use so many processed things in my cooking in general. Don't throw anything at me, I'm not judging, just saying. 

I was at Williams Sonoma the other day though and saw a small collection of gourmet recipes for crockpots...that might be something. I just don't like pouring a bunch of cans together and thinking that's good eating for ME. Too many preservatives and not enough fiber.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 14, 2006)

I'll post my pot roast recipe again.

I usually pick up chuck roast around five pounds. I then trim off some of the extra fat. I then cut slits throughout the roast and stuff it with cloves of garlic.

I brown it on all sides in a separate frying pan. Then I drain off most of the fat and fry sliced onions in it. I scrape up the fond (the brown bits from meat) with a wooden spoon. Transfer everything into the crockpot, add a bottle of beer, tomato paste, beef stock--use high quality stock, most canned ones have a metallic flavor. Set on low and cook for about 12 hours. It will be fork tender and deeeeelicious.

Here is a good site for crockpot cookery:

http://www.livejournal.com/community/what_a_crock/


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 14, 2006)

Cut three thick boneless pork loin chops in half. Place in bottom of crock, Sprinkle with salt and pepper.

Place (1 8oz box) dry stuffing mix on top of chops.

Sprinkle chopped onion on top (either a fresh medium onion, or frozen )

Pour 1 stick butter, melted and 2 cans of chicken broth over the top.

Cook 6 hours on low or 4 hours on high.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 14, 2006)

3 - 4 pound brisket, remove and discard fat

Place brisket in crock, and cover with sliced onion. 

Sprinkle with Seasoned Salt, Pepper, Old Bay, and Celery Seed.

Mix 1/4 cup Liquid Smoke (in the bbq sauce aisle) with 1 bottle of chili sauce, and pour over meat.

Cook 12 hours on low. (Doesn't work right on high)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 14, 2006)

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> Hey there Fuzzy, I've never talked to you before, so I'm not sure if you're male or female, but this recipe and the cocacola pork chop recipe sound pretty darn good,thanks for posting them.



 Thanks!


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 14, 2006)

Here's a couple of ideas for the board:


*Sweet & Sour Pork Ribs*

2lbs. Country Style Pork Ribs
1 10oz. bottle Sweet & Sour Sauce
1 Tbsp. Corn Starch
2 Tbsp. Teriyaki Sauce (I like using Kikkoman's Roasted Garlic Teriyaki)

Mix the teriyaki, sweet & sour, and cornstarch in a bowl thoroughly until the cornstarch is completely dissolved and incorporated. Place ribs in crock pot, pour sauce over the ribs to glaze, and cook on Low 7-8 hours. Great shredded over steamed rice.


*Beer Balls*
_Yet another crock pot meatball snack for parties, potlucks, etc._

1 bag frozen meatballs 
32oz. bottle ketchup (or catsup, if you prefer!)
1 can beer

This one's really tough -- toss everything in the crock pot and stir. Heat on Low until the meatballs are tender and cooked through. 


--B.


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

Badger, do the meatballs have a heavily beer-laden flavor? I'm not a beer fan at all, but it can certainly enhance the flavor of some cooked foods.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2006)

This one sounded so good to me that I saved it. And I don't even really like ham. Or crockpots.  

*Crockpot Honey Ham with Ginger Ale and Vegetables*

INGREDIENTS:
	3 pound fully cooked ham 
	4 to 6 medium sweet potatoes, unpeeled, halved 
	1 bunch carrots 
	1 cup ginger ale 

Glaze: 
	1/2 cup honey 
	1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
	1/4 teaspoon ground cloves 
	1/2 teaspoon dry mustard

PREPARATION:
Scrub the sweet potatoes and trim. Cut in half. Peel carrots and slice diagonally in 2-inch lengths. Place vegetables on the bottom of the crockpot, place ham on top and pour ginger ale over all. Cover and cook on LOW for about 8 hours, or until vegetables are just tender. Mix about 2 tablespoons of liquid from the pot with the glaze ingredients in a buttered measuring cup and pour over ham. Continue cooking on LOW for 1 or 2 hours, basting frequently. Slice ham in thin slices, serve with vegetables.

I found it here: http://southernfood.about.com/od/crockpothamrecipes/r/bl30c1.htm


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> Badger, do the meatballs have a heavily beer-laden flavor? I'm not a beer fan at all, but it can certainly enhance the flavor of some cooked foods.



Surprisingly enough, they don't taste very strongly of beer. There *is* a little bit of beer flavor in them, but if you use a light beer or N/A beer, it's pretty faint.

--B.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey Badger, I've got a friend who loves cooking with beer, thanks for sharing this one, but do you have anymore I could pass on to him?


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 16, 2006)

Not that I know of off the top of my head, but there's a great website that has all sorts of recipes for and with beer:

www.briansbelly.com

--B.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> What I don't like about them is that most of the recipes I've found ujse things I just wouldn't cook with in life. Bags of hash browns or tator tots. Cans of condensed soup. I know it's convenience cooking, but I don't like to use so many processed things in my cooking in general. Don't throw anything at me, I'm not judging, just saying.
> 
> I was at Williams Sonoma the other day though and saw a small collection of gourmet recipes for crockpots...that might be something. I just don't like pouring a bunch of cans together and thinking that's good eating for ME. Too many preservatives and not enough fiber.



I'm with you, Jes. If a recipe calls for "Cream of..." anything soup, I will NOT go there. I don't care how good the recipe supposedly is. I won't do it. Same with Lipton onion soup mix. No way.

To that end, I have two slow cooker cookbooks that I picked up a month or two ago. This one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1558322450/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 and this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1580084893/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 Both have interesting recipes with mostly fresh ingredients. I've made a couple of things out of each of them and have been pleased with the results. I also just recently picked up a copy of Slow cooker magazine, because I have no impulse control and the pictures were so purdy. It had some good recipes, too.

Edited to add, I almost forgot: If you go to www.allrecipes.com you can search for slow cooker or crock pot recipes there. Many of the recipes have been submitted by members and have both ratings and reviews. I've found a lot of marvelous recipes of all kinds at that site.


----------



## Tina (Jan 16, 2006)

Jes, here's some things you can throw together in the crock pot and have it be healthy. No amounts here, as I don't usually use exact measurements, and it depends upon the size of your crock pot, too. 

Brown some onion and garlic in olive oil, then add to crock pot.

Some chicken broth, or vegetable, if you want to go Veggie.
A large can of diced tomatoes.
A good amount of frozen Italian green beans.
A good amount of chopped carrots.
Some chopped parsley and celery tops, as well as some chopped celery.
A can of garbonzo beans, rinsed.
A splash of wine, whatever kind you like.

Some chicken (or not, if you're Veggie) that has been cut up and sauteed in olive oil with the spices of your choice. I usually use a bit of salt, some pepper and garlic.

Add some basil and oregano, or some Italian seasoning mix, depending upon what you use. Some pepper and maybe a bit of salt, if it needs it.

Cook until the carrots are tender, but before then, start some good brown rice on the stove and cook until done, then add to the soup.

Serve with grated parmesean, asiago or romano cheese on top, if you like.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 16, 2006)

Tina, what do you call that? Besides "delicious" and "dinner".


----------



## Tina (Jan 16, 2006)

Dunno. It's partly Sandi's meatball soup recipe, partly my own concoction. And the best thing about it is that it's easy. I guess I do just call it "dinner," as you said.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jan 17, 2006)

Cool, I'll check it out...in the meantime I told my friend when he called me wanting me to come over and party with him about your beer balls recipe and since he'd already had a few, it sounded funny to him at first.

But then I explained what the recipe was and he said it sounds delicious too, I also helped further explaining it, saying it was *chinese food for rednecks* he got a big laugh out of that.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## rainyday (Jan 18, 2006)

My favorite crockpot concoction is oatmeal made overnight.

I use steel-cut oats (available at health food stores). Before you go to bed just dump oats and the amount of water suggested on the package into the crock pot, set it to low, then wake up to perfect chewy oatmeal. Stir the oatmeal before serving. To add extra yum and make it naturally sweet I also toss in peeled, chopped apples or raisins and let them cook overnight too.

It does stick to the sides of the crock a bit, but a soak overnight usually takes most of it off.


Entering "crock pot" in the search box at www.cooks.com turns up a bunch of recipes. The link below also has a ton:

http://southernfood.about.com/library/crock/blcpidx.htm


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 19, 2006)

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> But then I explained what the recipe was and he said it sounds delicious too, I also helped further explaining it, saying it was *chinese food for rednecks* he got a big laugh out of that.



That is *classic!*

--B.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 19, 2006)

I recently got hold of a box of the new "Crock Pot Liners." Has anybody had any experience using them yet? Are they worth messing with?


--B.


----------



## Tina (Jan 20, 2006)

Rainy, that sounds delicious. I'm definitely going to try that, with apples!


----------



## missaf (Jan 20, 2006)

Steel cut oats are THE best oats for slow cooking, and also for regular porridge. My son loves them and it's the only kind of warm cereal he'll eat.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 20, 2006)

Does anyone have a rice and veggie type of recipe? I am so not wanting to cook today since we just got back from Sacramento post-op with my son. I hate to go out to eat again. (believe it or not i'm pizzaed out) I have a bunch of frozen veggeis and a huge bag of brown rice.. I just dont know the settings for rice in a crock pot..any suggestions?


----------



## Tina (Jan 20, 2006)

Do you have any teriyaki sauce? If so, I'd add some garlic, maybe a bit of ginger (fresh is best, but powdered will do in a pinch), some sauteed onions, and some teriyaki sauce to the mix and have Asian. Maybe with salad?


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 20, 2006)

mmmm that sounds good and yes i have teriyaki sauce mmm.. I have been craving chines food for ages but hubby's never in the mood.. I'll make that.. its easy. I always have a jar of ginger in my fridge cuz i like to make asian salads. Maybe i'll do that and just throw the rice in the rice cooker. I hate cooking sometimes lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 21, 2006)

[ I'm still looking for a veggies and rice recipe.. but here is one with Pork ]

Slice 2 bell peppers into thin strips. ( a yellow and an orange would be great, but green works just as well )
Chop 1 medium onion.
Place pepper strips and onion in crock.
4 to 6 boneless pork chops, diced into 1" cubes. Place in crock.
Mix 1 can cream of mushroom soup, 1 can diced tomatoes (Rotel works great), 2 Tbl. sugar, 1/2 tsp salt, 1 tsp pepper, and 1 tsp. Italian seasoning.
Pour over pork.
Cook 7 hours on low, stir in 1 cup uncooked rice OR cook 3 hours on High, sitr in uncooked rice and cook 1 more hour.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 23, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> [ I'm still looking for a veggies and rice recipe.. but here is one with Pork ]
> 
> Slice 2 bell peppers into thin strips. ( a yellow and an orange would be great, but green works just as well )
> Chop 1 medium onion.
> ...



with a recipe like that, i can just get some sort of meatless substitute and throw that in place of the 1" cubes of pork. I have no idea what pork tastes like but there are lots of meatless "chops" out there. I might try that recipe this week as i'm not sure what to plan for meals and i go grocery shopping to night lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 24, 2006)

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm so bad.. we ended up eating dinner out nearly every night of the week! We were celebrating my hubby's raise by spending it all in a week lol.. i still have it on my list of stuff to try


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's a dessert, a decandent pudding cake you can cook & serve in your slow cooker. A custard-like sauce forms on the bottom with a chocolatey layer of sponge cake on the top. You can serve it warm, room temperature or chilled.

Ingredients:

3/4 cup of all-purpose flour
1/4 cup of sweet ground chocolate, such as Ghirardelli
1/4 cup of sugar
1 1/2tsp. of baking powder
1/4 tsp. salt
1/2 cup of milk
1/4 cup butter(unsalted) 1/2 stick melted
1tsp. vanilla extract

Topping:

1/4 cup of sweet cocoa powder, such as Ghirardelli
1/4 cup of granulated sugar
1/4 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
1 1/2 cups boiling water

1.) coat the slow cooker with non-stick butter flavored cooking spray.
2.) in a medium sized bowl, whisk together the flour, ground chocolate, sugar, salt, baking powder. Make a well in the center, add the milk, melted butter and vanilla, stir the liquid ingredients until well blended, and continue stirring in widening circles, gradually incorporatingthe dry ingredients, until you have a smooth batter. It will be thick. Spread evenly in the cooker.
3.) to make the topping, conbine all the ingredients in another medium sized bowl, and whisk until smooth. Gently pour over the batter in the cooker, do not stir. Cover and cook on high until puffed and the top layer is set, 2-2 1/4 hours.

serves 4-6 Enjoy:eat1: 


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Jes (Feb 3, 2006)

Maybe I'm dumb (I am) but how does one get a cake out of the bottom of a slow cooker? I can hardly get a cake out of a cake pan or whatever.

thanks!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Feb 4, 2006)

Well first off I don't think you're dumb, and that's a very good question. 

Actually I just recieved that and a few other recipes yesterday in an email, and thought it'd be a good one to post, but I've never used it yet myself....I collect recipes online alot....for years now.

As for getting a cake out of a pan you just baked, try using a good foamy cooking spray that's non-stick or buy one of those new silicone cake pans they have now. I've got 2 silicone cookie sheets that you lay over your regular cookie sheet, and nothing sticks to them at all, cookies always come off clean.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 4, 2006)

I think you just kinda spoon the cake out into a bowl. That would be my guess. Not all tidy-like.

I want to try it!!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Feb 4, 2006)

I just remembered that Reynold's just came out with liners for crock pots, so that could help with getting it out as well as saving you from clean up.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Ash (Feb 6, 2006)

Oooh, I've tried something similar to the cake Mr. Jigglesworth was talking about. It's ends up like a big fudgy pudding cake. No pretty-ness required. Just scoop it into a bowl, add a scoop of ice cream, and you're golden...So tasty!


----------



## Jes (Feb 6, 2006)

ah, thanks. I was trying to envision a typical cake and not following.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Feb 6, 2006)

Just 1 scoop of ice cream.....geez where's the fun in that...hehehehe:eat1: 


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mini (Feb 6, 2006)

I have nothing of substance to add to this thread, but for some reason I first saw it as "Crotch rot buggery."

No, I have no idea why.

Carry on.


----------



## Brandi (Oct 10, 2006)

Rice pudding in the crock pot!


Ingredients:
1/2 gallon milk 
1 cup rice -- long grain
1 cup sugar
4 tablespoons butter
salt
cinnamon
raisins


Directions:

Place milk, rice, sugar and a pinch of salt in crockpot. Cook on high for 1-1/2 hours. Stir and add raisins and sprinkle with cinnamon. 

Cook for another 1-1/2 hours, stirring often. As soon as mixture starts to thicken turn off crockpot.

This recipe for Rice Pudding serves/makes 4


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 11, 2006)

15 oz can solid pack pumpkin
12 can evaporated milk
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup buttermilk baking mix
2 eggs, beaten
2 tbsp melted butter or margarine
1 Tbsp. pumpkin pie spice
2 tsp vanilla

Mix all together and pour into greased slow cooker.
Cover and cook on LOW 6-7 hours, or until thermometer reads 160.
Serve in bowls topped with whipped cream.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 11, 2006)

I took this from two recipes (thanks ladies!) and added some new things, without exact measurments:

8 cups split peas rinsed and picked through
8 cups chicken broth
1 parsnip peeled and roughly chopped
2 carrots peeled & roughly chopped
1 sweet potato peeled & roughly chopped
1 medium onion diced
piece of smoked pork shoulder (or any type of smoked pork product), remove skin.
sage
bay leaf
white & black pepper
penzey's sunny paris seasoning (a mix of dried onion,s hallots, and other things)

So basically I tossed all the ingredients in the pot, added the broth, put on low for 10 hours. Then I took out the piece of pork, cut it up and added back to the soup. The only thing differently I would do is add more stock or water. You can an extremely thick connocation, but it is delicious!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 11, 2006)

oh my oh my. I want to get me a crock pot!!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 11, 2006)

Jane said:


> A crock pot tip:
> 
> Line the crock pot with a baking bag, and you can remove the whole bag when done, and you don't have to scrub for hours getting the little bits off the sides.



Jane coulda patented this idea and sold it to Reynolds for their slow cooker liners.


----------



## Brandi (Oct 11, 2006)

CROCK POT SHRIMP MARINARA 

1 (16 oz.) can of peeled tomatoes, cut up
2 tbsp. minced parsley
1 clove of garlic, minced
1/2 tsp. dried basil
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 tsp. dried oregano
1 (6 oz.) can tomato paste
1/2 tsp. seasoned salt
1 lb. cooked shelled shrimp
Grated Parmesan cheese
Cook spaghetti

In a crock pot, combine tomatoes with parsley, garlic, basil, salt, pepper, oregano, tomato paste and seasoned salt. Cover and cook on low for 6 to 7 hours. Turn control to high, stir in shrimp, cover and cook on high for 10 to 15 minutes more. Serve over cooked spaghetti. Top with Parmesan cheese.


----------



## Brandi (Oct 11, 2006)

*Spicy Beef Curry Stew for the Slow Cooker*

INGREDIENTS
1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 pound beef stew meat 
1 pinch salt and pepper to taste 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon chopped fresh ginger 
1 fresh jalapeno peppers, diced 
1 tablespoon curry powder 
1 (14.5 ounce) can diced tomatoes with juice 
1 onion, sliced and quartered 
1 cup beef broth 

DIRECTIONS
Heat the olive oil in a skillet over medium heat, and brown the beef on all sides. Remove from skillet, reserving juices, and season with salt and pepper. Cook and stir the garlic, ginger, and jalapeno in the skillet for 2 minutes, until tender, and season with curry powder. Mix in the diced tomatoes and juice. 
Place the onion in the bottom of a slow cooker, and layer with the browned beef. Scoop the skillet mixture into the slow cooker, and mix in the beef broth. 
Cover, and cook 6 to 8 hours on Low.


----------



## jeannieo (Oct 11, 2006)

We've made these meatballs in my family for years in the crockpot. Sometimes we use them for appetizers (it's a Christmas Eve buffet standard) or for dinner over rice. Sounds kinda weird - but it's the best variation of this recipe I've ever tried.

Crockpot Meatballs:

1 jar Chili Sauce
1 can whole cranberry sauce (works better with whole cranberries for some reason)
frozen meatballs

Combine everything in the crockpot and cook on low for a few hours until cranberries have almost disolved. 

Probably the easiest recipe I know of! Hope you try it - you won't be sorry :eat2:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm loving this thread -- keep the good ideas coming. I'm going to make the rice pudding this weekend. I love rice pudding but the standing at the stove and stir for what seems like hours is just so not something I'm willing to do.

I'm late for work but I'll try to add some recipes in the next day or so. This is the perfect time for crock pot cookery, isn't it?


----------



## Brandi (Oct 12, 2006)

*Chicken and Black Beans*

INGREDIENTS:

3 to 4 boneless chicken breast halves, cut in strips
1 can (12 to 15 ounces) corn, drained
1 can (15 oz) black beans, rinsed and drained
2 teaspoons gound cumin
2 teaspoons chili powder
1 onion, halved and thinly sliced
1 green bell pepper, cut in strips
1 can (14.5 ounces) diced tomatoes
1 can (6 ounces) tomato paste

PREPARATION:
Combine all ingredients in slow cooker. Cover and cook on low for 5 to 6 hours.
Garnish with shredded cheese, if desired. Serve fiesta chicken and black beans with warmed flour tortillas, or over rice.
Serves 4.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 12, 2006)

TaciturnBadger said:


> I recently got hold of a box of the new "Crock Pot Liners." Has anybody had any experience using them yet? Are they worth messing with?
> 
> 
> --B.



I tried the slow cooker liners a few weeks ago, because someone on one of the boards here said they worked well.

I have used my crockpot at least 2 or 3 times a week ever since. I love those liners!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Oct 12, 2006)

I usually just cook meat in the crockpot and then fix a side to go with it when I get home from work.

I cook chicken breasts covered in chicken stock, beef roast covered with beef stock, and when I cook boneless pork ribs I also cover them in beef stock then after they are removed from the crockpot I smother them in BBQ sauce.

Meat that is slow cooked completely covered in liquid is soooooooooo tender and juicy.

I am going to try that pumpkin pudding ala crockpot though!


----------



## Brandi (Oct 13, 2006)

I make my pulled pork in my slow cooker....nothing like smelling bbq all day!!

I just put pork (any cut) cover it in my favourite bbq..I add a little water...let it cook all day. Half an hour before I'm ready to devour it (LOL) I put in slivers of onions and green/red peppers.

Sometimes I put the pulled pork over mashed potatoes, rice or a very fresh kaiser!

I will be making this tonight lol My mouth is watering! lol:eat2:


----------



## Brandi (Oct 13, 2006)

*Slow Cooker Lentils *

INGREDIENTS:
1 pound lentils, rinsed and picked over
2 cups chopped onions
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 cups canned tomatoes, chopped, with liquid
2 1/2 cups chicken or vegetable broth
2 large carrots, sliced
1/2 cup sliced celery
1 bell pepper, chopped
2 tablespoons fresh chopped parsley
1 dried bay leaf
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground marjoram
1/8 teaspoon leaf sage, crumbled
1/8 teaspoon dried leaf thyme
8 ounces shredded Cheddar cheese

PREPARATION:
Place all ingredients, except the cheese, in the slow cooker and cook on the HIGH setting for 2 1/2 to 3 hours, or until the lentils are tender. Stir in the cheese until it is melted. Serve hot, topped with more cheese, if desired.


----------



## Brandi (Oct 15, 2006)

*Crockpot Chalupas*


INGREDIENTS:
3 to 4 pounds boneless pork loin roast, trimmed (I've used beef and chicken as well)
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 tablespoon chili powder
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon oregano
1 can green chile peppers, chopped
2 teaspoons salt, or to taste
2 cans (15 ounces each) pinto beans, rinsed and drained

Topping:
Grated cheese
Chopped onions
Tomatoes
Lettuce
Sour cream
Coarsely crushed tortilla chips


PREPARATION:
Place first 7 ingredients in slow cooker, along with 1/2 cup water. Cook 8 to 10 hours. Add beans 1 hour before done. Top with desired toppings and serve with warm tortillas.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Oct 15, 2006)

This is the dish most frequently made in my crockpot.

Italian London Broil

2 pound cut of London Broil or similar cut of beef
1 or 2 jars of spagetti sauce you normally use.
If you use jarred sauce, just dump it in and go.

OR use homemade sauce
I make mine, right on top of the meat, as follows:
2 cans diced tomato with juice
2 cans tomato sauce
1 can tomato paste
1/4c garlic chopped
1/2c carrot peelings (adds sweet balance to the acid of the tomato)
1/2c chopped parsley
big handful of basil in season, chopped, or a big tablespoon of pesto
1 or 2 large onions, chopped

Once the sauce has had a chance to cook, about 4 hours on low for my crockpot, I taste for salt and add pepper.

Cook for an additional hour to thicken sauce. Meat will be fork tender and falling apart.
I serve this with a few cheese tortellini or ravioli tossed with a ladleful of sauce, a big green salad and garlic bread.

Serves 6 or 8 easily.


----------



## Brandi (Oct 17, 2006)

*Slow-Cooker Beef Madras*

2 lb 1 1/2-in. cubes stewing beef
1 jar (14.5 oz) sweet peppers & coconut cooking sauce
1 bag (19 oz) frozen garden vegetable medley (sugar snap peas, roasted potatoes, red peppers and garden herbs)

Serves 6
Active: 5 min/Total: 8 to 10 hr on low

Good served with white rice.

Mix beef and cooking sauce in a 3-qt or larger slow cooker.
Cover and cook on low 8 to 10 hours until meat is tender.
Add vegetables and cook on low 30 minutes, or until potatoes are soft and snap peas are crisp-tender.

Per serving: 507 cal, 29 g pro, 18 g car, 2 g fiber, 35 g fat (14 g sat fat), 109 mg chol, 613 mg sod


----------



## Brandi (Oct 17, 2006)

*Pork Goulash*


Serves: 6

Active: 5 min/Total: 7 to 9 hr on low

1 and 1&#8260;4-lb boneless pork butt, cut in 1-in. chunks
1 can (14 oz) crushed tomatoes in purée
1 pkt beefy-onion soup mix (from
2.2-oz box)
2 Tbsp sweet paprika
2 tsp minced garlic
1 tsp caraway seeds
3&#8260;4 cup reduced-fat sour cream
3 Tbsp snipped fresh dill

1. Mix first 6 ingredients in a 3-qt or larger slow-cooker.

2. Cover and cook on low 7 to 9 hours until pork is tender. Stir in sour cream and dill.

300 cal, 20 g pro, 11 g car, 1 g fiber, 20 g fat (7 g saturated fat), 77 mg chol, 61 mg sod


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm definitely going to try a LOT of these recipes. That'll keep my grok pot busy for the forseeable future. 

Here's one of my recipes which gets a lot of compliments.

Vickies Crazy Curry Recipe 
(for crock pot) 

Ingredients: 

8 Boneless skinless chicken thighs 
2 bottles Thai peanut sauce 
Lots of garlic (2+ Tbs minced garlic) 
2-3 Tbs mild (non yellow) curry powder 
1 Tbs garam masala (optional) 
1 Medium Onion 
1 can diced tomatoes 
Your choices of veggies: Some that I like are potatoes (diced), cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, peas (frozen peas are great), zucchini (diced) 

What you do (its so simple): 

Brown chicken thighs in olive oil over medium heat. Add garlic and onion, and continue to cook until chicken is brown and onions are slightly translucent. 

Dump into crock pot. Add Thai peanut sauce, curry powder, and tomatoes. Add potatoes and carrots. 

Cook on low for 6-8 hours until chicken is tender. Shred it with a fork if it hasnt come apart already. Add any veggies that cook quickly now (like frozen peas). Once veggies are crisp tender, youre done. Excellent when served over basmati rice or with Naan (if you know how to make it  I dont). Feeds a small army  or else one shifts worth of hungry nurses. 

Variations: 

Can be made on the stove in a Dutch oven (and actually I think this is better because you have better control over how done the veggies get). Just sauté as usual, then add all ingredients in order of how long they take to cook. Potatoes and carrots first, then zucchini, broccoli and cauliflower. Add frozen peas in the last few minutes of cooking. I simmer it over medium low heat for about an hour and its marvelous. 
This can also be made with stew meat and its excellent. 
You can also make this vegetarian with tofu, but dont overcook it. 
If you want it spicier, either add more curry or else some cayenne pepper. Or be brave and add both!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 19, 2009)

*bump*

How's THIS for an old thread? I'm looking for a crock pot recipe that is oging to impress a fussy out of town overnight guest. Has anyone tried any of these here? Any recommendations?


----------



## Lightning Man (Nov 26, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> *bump*
> 
> How's THIS for an old thread? I'm looking for a crock pot recipe that is oging to impress a fussy out of town overnight guest. Has anyone tried any of these here? Any recommendations?


A couple of questions:
In what way are they fussy?
Are you trying to prepare an entire meal or just an entree?


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 27, 2009)

Lilly, it is pretty easy to prepare a whole chicken in a crockpot - you can make the spicing mild or with some heat, depending upon your tastes. 

When I'm in a rush, I'll just salt and pepper the chicken inside and out, and stuff one or two peeled onions in the cavity. Cook on low for 6 hours or so. The skin and bones slide right off (the one downside - no crispy chicken skin) and the meat is luscious. 

Leftover meat can be used for chicken salad, chicken pot pie, chicken sandwiches, or any chicken casserole.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 29, 2009)

Lightning Man said:


> A couple of questions:
> In what way are they fussy?
> Are you trying to prepare an entire meal or just an entree?





CrankySpice said:


> Lilly, it is pretty easy to prepare a whole chicken in a crockpot - you can make the spicing mild or with some heat, depending upon your tastes.
> 
> When I'm in a rush, I'll just salt and pepper the chicken inside and out, and stuff one or two peeled onions in the cavity. Cook on low for 6 hours or so. The skin and bones slide right off (the one downside - no crispy chicken skin) and the meat is luscious.
> 
> Leftover meat can be used for chicken salad, chicken pot pie, chicken sandwiches, or any chicken casserole.



Thanks a lot!  She's already come and gone. I ended up just ordering Chinese. She claims she doesn't like white sauce of any kind and doesn't eat letils/legumes. I wanted a one pot meal to throw in the crock in the morning so that when I picked her up after work and took her home with me, the hearty smells of food cooking would greet us and the food would pretty much be ready to eat.


----------



## Flutterby68 (Nov 29, 2009)

This is the most kid-friendly recipe I know, and I used to make it a LOT. It's for Chicken Tacos.

Ingredients to go in crock pot:

package of boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1 package of low-sodium taco seasoning
jar of salsa

Put the chicken breasts in the crockpot. Mix the taco seasoning with the amount of water it calls for, and then pour that in. Dump in the jar of salsa.

Cook on low heat all day... and when you're ready to eat, shred the chicken.

Put the shredded chicken mixture into taco shells or on tortillas, and add cheese, sour cream, lettuce, etc.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 25, 2009)

Bump!

Just got a Crock Pot from Santa! Lay your recipes on me!


Thanks


----------



## Lightning Man (Dec 26, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Bump!
> 
> Just got a Crock Pot from Santa! Lay your recipes on me!
> 
> ...



Braised Spare Ribs in Orange Sauce

*Ingredients:*

6-8 western spare ribs (of a size that will fit your slow cooker)
1 cup port wine
1 large Vidalia onion, diced
1 navel orange, same size as the onion, skin on, sliced
2 cloves garlic, pressed
1 cherry pepper, pitted and diced
2 tbsp olive oil
salt
monosodium glutamate
ground pepper
ground ginger
ground cumin
paprika
garlic powder
Layer the bottom of the slow cooker with onions, cherry pepper, and pressed garlic. You can use minced if you don't have a garlic press. Layer the orange slices on top of the onions, pepper, and garlic.

Season the meat with the ground pepper, ground ginger, ground cumin, paprika, garlic powder, salt, and MSG. If you're watching your sodium, make sure that the salt and MSG add up only to your total dose if it were just salt only. If you react to MSG, just use salt. Rub the spices into the meat to help prevent burning of the spices in the browning process.

Heat a frying pan with the olive oil on high and brown the meat. Place the meat on the orange slice layer. Pour the port wine over the meat, put the lid on the slow cooker and slow cook for 3 to 4 hours on low.

Once the meat is cooked, take the braising liquid, remove the orange slices, pour the remainder into a saucepan, add about two and a half cups of orange juice and a cornstarch roux of two tablespoons cornstarch and two tablespoons butter, and reduce the liquid down by about half over medium heat.


----------



## Tooz (Dec 26, 2009)

MSG?!!?!? Seriously? Time warp.


----------



## Lightning Man (Dec 26, 2009)

Tooz said:


> MSG?!!?!? Seriously? Time warp.


MSG gets a bad rap. On the Food Network show Food Detectives, they showed that the fabled MSG reaction is, basically, in people's heads. 

From the Mayo Clinic website:



Mayo Clinic said:


> MSG has been used as a food additive for decades. Over the years, the FDA has received many anecdotal reports of adverse reactions to foods containing MSG. But subsequent research found no definitive evidence of a link between MSG and the symptoms that some people described after eating food containing MSG.



From a study published in the Journal of Nutrition:



Geha said:


> The weight of the evidence supports the designation of MSG as a generally safe food flavoring agent. Neither epidemiologic surveys nor challenge studies provide evidence that ingestion of MSG is associated with adverse reactions in the population at large. In subjects who report adverse reactions to MSG, rigorous DBPC challenge studies indicate that large doses of MSG given without food may elicit more symptoms than a placebo in individuals who believe that they react adversely to MSG. However, *neither persistent nor serious effects from MSG ingestion were observed, and the frequency of the responses was low*. More importantly, *the responses reported were inconsistent and were not reproducible*. *The responses were not observed when MSG was given with food.*



MSG adds a different flavor and makes stuff taste great. Embrace the MSG.


----------



## phatkhat (Jan 3, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Cut three thick boneless pork loin chops in half. Place in bottom of crock, Sprinkle with salt and pepper.
> 
> Place (1 8oz box) dry stuffing mix on top of chops.
> 
> ...



That sounds awesome!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 3, 2010)

Delaney said:


> I love my crock pot almost as much as my pressure cooker. Here are a few recent dishes I've made with it:
> 
> Sweet & Sour Meatballs (or Keilbasa)
> 
> ...



we do 3 jars of chili sauce and one large jar of grape jelly and a bag of frozen meatballs from sams club cooked in the oven to make them a bit crispy...i have recently found a medium jar of grape and a small jar of huckleberry makes them to die for.


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicken Angelo

Chicken Parts (Thighs deboned preferably)
Italian Sausage 
1/3 Cup Dry White Wine
1 Small Onion
1 Cup Mushrooms -- sliced
1/2 Cup Chicken Broth
1 small can of tomato sauce. 
2 Cloves Garlic -- minced
1 Tablespoon Parsley -- chopped
1/4 Cup Butter
Tablespoon Flour

Dash Oregano Salt & Pepper To Taste

Dredge in flour. Shake off excess flour. Heat 1/4 cup butter in large skillet over medium heat. When hot add chicken pieces and brown on all sides. Remove and set aside. Remove the sausage from casing and brown. Add onions and mushrooms and saute and garlic for a minute. Set aside. Deglaze the pan with white wine. Cook wine for 5min. Add tomato sauce and seasonings to pan. Add water if too thick. Shake flour with some water till mixed and add to sauce. Pour over chicken in pan. Liquid should be at least ¼ inch deep. Add wine or water of necessary. Transfer all ingredients to crock pot on high for a minimum of 3 hours. Serve over pasta or noodles.


----------



## truebebeblue (Jul 14, 2010)

Adding one of my family pleasing faves

Kinda Beef Stroganoff


A beef roast... last I used was bottom round... usually whatever is cheap
Ive seen this done with hamburger meat/beef tips and Im sure chicken or pork would work.... Its kinda of an eyeball-it recipe!
I prefer the taste of roast after slow cooked.

Put it in Crock pot (or stock pot) whole... salt,pepper,garlic
Cover with water.... Cook for some hours... 4 is usually good on medium or just very low boil on stove..
Keep adding water to keep meat covered...
You can use stock or whatever you think would be yummy,water works great
When the met shreds easily you ready for next step.

Shred the meat and remove any fat that bothers you,retain your cooking 
liquid !

Add all back to crock pot or pot..turn up to fuller boil
Reduce liquid to just covering meat don't want TOO much water
but enough to cook noodles in....
Add one bag of egg noodles.
After about 6-7 minutes add a 8 oz container of sour cream
I usually ad a small bag of frozen peas at the same time.
Mix it all up.... sour cream all dispersed and peas hot...

Let it sit about 15 noodles will absorb more liquid and sauce with thicken and then serve.

If i was cooking for an easier group that tolerated onion or mushroom I add that too.
It yummy and easy and better than hamburger helper... Also freezes well!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 14, 2010)

Lightning Man said:


> MSG gets a bad rap. On the Food Network show Food Detectives, they showed that the fabled MSG reaction is, basically, in people's heads.
> 
> MSG adds a different flavor and makes stuff taste great. Embrace the MSG.



Delayed response, but I actually get terribly sick from MSG, for real. I will eat something I don't know has MSG in it, and I become very ill. I go back later to find out-- tah DAH-- it had MSG in it. Maybe it doesn't actually make most people sick, but it does make me sick


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 14, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Delayed response, but I actually get terribly sick from MSG, for real. I will eat something I don't know has MSG in it, and I become very ill. I go back later to find out-- tah DAH-- it had MSG in it. Maybe it doesn't actually make most people sick, but it does make me sick



I totally believe you. I have reactions to MSG as well. It took my sister to figure it out for me a few years ago. We confirmed it one time accidentally when she marinated meat in a dressing that had it (she didn't read the ingredients beforehand). I ate the meat and had a substantial headache and pains. Sure enough, it confirmed what we had been thinking.

I am sure the manufacturers of MSG would like us to think it is in our heads, but it is real for some.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 14, 2010)

greatest thread ever.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 14, 2010)

truebebeblue said:


> Adding one of my family pleasing faves
> 
> Kinda Beef Stroganoff
> 
> ....It yummy and easy and better than hamburger helper... Also freezes well!



That sounds REALLY good. I need to get a crock pot.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> That sounds REALLY good. I need to get a crock pot.



What? You don't have one?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 15, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> What? You don't have one?



Nope. They used to scare me - didn't like the idea of something cooking when I wasn't home.


----------



## Lightning Man (Jul 15, 2010)

Tooz and and D A Bunny, please don't take my post as saying that no one has an allergy to MSG. People can be allergic to almost anything, and if you personally are, then you are. My point is that far fewer people actually have a reaction to MSG compared to those who think they do or will.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 15, 2010)

Lightning Man said:


> Tooz and and D A Bunny, please don't take my post as saying that no one has an allergy to MSG. People can be allergic to almost anything, and if you personally are, then you are. My point is that far fewer people actually have a reaction to MSG compared to those who think they do or will.



you should've been clearer


----------



## truebebeblue (Jul 15, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Nope. They used to scare me - didn't like the idea of something cooking when I wasn't home.



Me too! I don't own one right now,
but even when I do use one I get too freaked to leave it cooking without me
Two house fires as a child will do that to ya.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 15, 2010)

Lightning Man said:


> Tooz and and D A Bunny, please don't take my post as saying that no one has an allergy to MSG. People can be allergic to almost anything, and if you personally are, then you are. My point is that far fewer people actually have a reaction to MSG compared to those who think they do or will.



Oh yeah, no hard feelings on that at all  I just wanted to say. The harmful part of MSG is generally what it does to your stomach-- I believe it causes it to produce excess fluids or something which can POSSIBLY heighten your risk for stomach cancer. Don't hold me to that, I could be wrong  Maybe they found out that's bunk.

As for me, I will avoid the crippling nausea, heh.


----------



## Lightning Man (Jul 15, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> you should've been clearer


I should have also been taller and more successful in my career.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 15, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Nope. They used to scare me - didn't like the idea of something cooking when I wasn't home.



Yeah, I have the same fear. I normally use mine when i'm going to be around, like on a Sunday. And even then, I'll put it in the center of the stove, hoping that if there is a problem, it won't escalate as fast as it would on the countertop.

And then again, with a little planning and a well seasoned cast iron dutch oven, you can also achieve the slow cooker effect with your oven.


----------



## BBW_Blondie (Jul 19, 2010)

When its 110 degrees outside here in Texas and its just too hot to turn on the oven, my crock pot is a lifesaver! My favorite recipe is Pulled Pork.

I usually use a pork butt that is 3-4lbs. Put it in a crock pot on low and cover it with a large jar of salsa verde. (I like Herdez brand) Cook on low 8-10 hours until it just falls apart. Shred the pork and create tacos with corn tortillas, chopped onions and fresh cilantro. A squeeze of lime juice across the top makes it truly delish!

In certain parts of TX...only a gringo would add lettuce, tomato and cheese but I won't tell if you do!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jul 20, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> That sounds REALLY good. I need to get a crock pot.



Hey, I've got an older style crock pot that can double as a fryer too:eat2:


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## crayola box (Feb 18, 2011)

*bumpity bump*

I just bought one and have no clue what to do with it. Help a girl out with recipes? 

I don't eat red meat or pork, and don't do canned soups as ingredients. Otherwise any good bean, chicken, turkey, veggie, dessert recipes etc. would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2011)

1 (14 oz) can artichoke hearts, drained and chopped
3/4 cup grated Parmesan
1 cup mayo
1 teaspoon lemon juice

Mix well. Cook 1 hour on high.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2011)

8 cups cubed cooked chicken or turkey
1 medium onion
1 cup chopped celery
2 cups mayo
1 cup cubed American cheese

Combine all ingredients. Cover and cook on high 2 hours. Serve on buns.


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 26, 2011)

I love making stews and soups in my crockpot. So easy, and all you have to do is make sure to add enough liquid.


----------

